# FRIDAY FUN....show me your poos' friends



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Inspired by Ruby and Boo. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is Maisie - Ralph's first true love! Ruby gets jealous when they play together


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's Tilly making friends with the lambs at the bottom of my mum and dad's garden and at dovedale with Dudley - she was only 5.5 months then so I think she might be nearly as big as him now! Look out for an update when they have a play date next week


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah those lambs are friendlier than ours! Ruby & Ralph make ours run away when they come up to the fence


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is an old photo but this is Molly's best friend Roxie 

Molly absolutely adores her and would chase her all day every day...I'm not sure Roxie feels Quite as strongly about Molly but I think she plays it cool and secretly loves all the attention  

Molly's very sad at the moment as Roxie's in France at the moment sipping Evian and the likes....

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I love these photos. I can't believe the lambs didn't run away! Here is Lola with her big brother, her spotty friend and of course the gorgeous Molly!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

.... And the last one is her snuggling up to her big 'sisters'!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww ...love that photo Nadine 

I nearly posted it too!! 

I see Max has been to the groomers too...I love him too 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hee hee, I came across it a few days ago. They both looks so cute, despite their slightly muddy paws!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving these friends pics - here is ruby with ted, I have posted this one before


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at that little face!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Aww all these photos are so cute! I haven't got any of Nellie and her best friend Zephyr a Husky/Alsatian crossed puppy...I will have to get some.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I will have to hoke some out!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy with her best friend Oscar. They go on long walks every evening.
Oscar is 6 weeks younger that Poppy and is our nephews dog.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf being very naughty jumping up for I think a ball with Charlie in the foreground and Izzy the small black Cockapoo.

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x358/Wilfiboy/2011-09-23_09-14-58_895-1.mp4

Mables bestest, bestest friend is Benson, my sisters black lab just at the edge of the pjs true, she goes crackers when she sees him x










And Missy my fiends Cockapoo x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is Molly with her best friend Lily the pug and then with Bette and Lady Also one of her and Neville.


----------



## dcee (Sep 26, 2012)

Dexter with his best mates on the beach giving a helping hand.










Not sure if this ones mutual...










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We are puppy sitting Lola again tonight. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane is still trying to win this guy over.



(He was sitting there glaring at me for ten minutes, so I took to picture to show my mom that her cat looks at me with hate)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lynn<3 said:


> Amiee Jane is still trying to win this guy over.
> 
> 
> 
> (He was sitting there glaring at me for ten minutes, so I took to picture to show my mom that her cat looks at me with hate)


How's that working out for her?


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> How's that working out for her?


Not very well. He still climbs to a high place and glares at her. He's a grumpy old guy.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Here is Molly with her best friend Lily the pug and then with Bette and Lady Also one of her and Neville.


I love the pic of little Molly on the bench with her ears flapping in the wind! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've been sad with this thread at first because I didn't have any pictures of the pups with their many friends as I can barely catch them with just two. But I realize I have a picture of their first friend they made.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Now let me push the correct button to load it. Ack! Technology gets me everytime.

This is their friend Coconut and the three of them after playing for a couple of hours in Coconut's yard (before they had their final jabs).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They look like they had a great play session!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frizz has alot of friends, here he is with his mate Teddy. On his first birthday with Chloe, Ben, Martha and Sapphire and as a tiny puppy when he could almost fit right inside Marley's mouth!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Anita said:


> Frizz has alot of friends, here he is with his mate Teddy. On his first birthday with Chloe, Ben, Martha and Sapphire and as a tiny puppy when he could almost fit right inside Marley's mouth!


What type of dogs are those curly ones (in the birthday picture)?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous pics!!

Are the curly ones Wheatens?


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Ben and Martha are Beddlington Terriers x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah yes! They're lovely!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger don't have any doggy friends ,so this is her only friend OK will it do


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

This is Willow with her new BFF Amber









And this is Bracken with Bentley but I don't think she's happy about him being in her bed!!

Great thread Donna!!!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Rusty (my mum & dad's dog) is Sidney's best friend. He insists on being all over her at every second! Poor Rusty! She's very patient with him! Good job really as we're dog sitting Rusty for 2 weeks at the mo!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

And these are Sid's new friends....my MIL's horses....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I found this one of the two playing with this chihuahua while we were vacationing in San Diego. I have never seen them play with another dog like they do with each other except for this one. They didn't run but rolled around and wrestled for over an hour. It was because we had to meets sister otherwise they would have done this all night.


----------

